# Cost to feed a dairy cow?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I have goats and I really like them but I'm the only one in the family that will drink the milk so I'm thinking of selling them and getting a dairy cow instead.
Right now I'm feeding the goats about 4 bags of alfalfa pellets a week plus hay. That costs about $40/week plus minerals at $16/bag which last about 3 months. It would help if I could let them out to browse more. I have 200 acres fenced in barbed wire but after about an hour of browsing they slip the fence and go right to the road for the tasty weeds growing there. At least I could keep the cow in and we have abundant bermuda grass for the summer/fall.

Would I need to feed additional grain during the summer? What would I need to feed during the winter? How long can I expect to milk a newly freshened cow before she needs to be rebred? I'm thinking of a jersey-I know that's a lot of milk but I would have use for it between us and the pigs 
Cara


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

We have a couple of jerseys. Only one that I am milking now, the other is due to calve any day. She gets alfalfa pellets and beet pulp at milking time only. I go through one bag of alfalfa a week and the bag of beet pulp will last all month. In winter she also gets hay, spring/summer/fall she is on pasture. I spent about $50 a month on feed for her. Winter hay ran us around $500 this winter. We fed 2 full grown cows and 2 calves that started the winter out at about 250/300lbs with that. I did not account for minerals although we do feed minerals, kelp, and redmond salt.

We sell excess milk and I make enough money in one week to pay for her feed for the month. The rest goes to grocery money.

A cow really should be bred for a calf at least every other year. I wouldn't go any longer than that. A calf every 12 months would really be ideal and it will keep you in a supply of milk; except for her dry months. And you can always freeze some in anticipation of that.

Rachel


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a jersey that gives about 6 galons per day. SHe eats a 1000lb round bale per month, and I giver her a couple pounds of oats twice a day. Im guessing the hay costs me $15 to $25 per bale to produce myself. I dontknow how much the oats cost me to plant.


----------



## jim/se kansas (May 10, 2002)

I sell goat and cow milk. I have more than enough to pay for feed and hay for the year. With the extra I will buy a bottle calf or two.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. It certainly looks a lot more reasonable to feed a cow than what I'm doing with the goats. Plus, my kids would actually drink the milk .
Thanks
Cara


----------



## joseywales76 (Mar 26, 2008)

cows eat alot, whatever you can grow yourself cheap will help alot,


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2003)

My girl Bonnie makes about four gallons a day with no supplementation. She is on rotated pasture during the spring, summer, and fall and fed hay during the winter. So if you have pasture and don't need high production, you can get by with just the cost of winter hay.


----------

